# My 10 week old baby won't sleep and is always hungry..



## Pixiebear

Hiya,

My baby is now 10 weeks old and i've been having trouble for the past week with her sleep and feeds.

She would drink 6oz every 2 hours. I told my health visitor and she told me to put her on hungrier baby. I put her on hungrier baby formula on saturday and she would throw up the whole bottle. I put her back on normal formula but put a spoonful of rice in her milk. She keeps drinking 6oz and just finished a 8oz bottle. She hasn't slept all night and has only had 3/4 hours sleep today.
She seems very tired but won't sleep.
I really don't know what to do. I am so tired myself.
Please help, anyone got any ideas what I can do? :(


----------



## MrsEngland

Is she throwing up a lot of milk hun?

You might want to try putting her on comfort milk, it will help if shes got a bit of colic and its gentler on the stomach than the normal formula too. 

If your worried take her to the doctors hun, they should see you with her only being so little.

By the way its pretty normal for newborn's to feed every 2 hours, my daughter did (especially during the night) i can't quite remember how much she took at a time though.


----------



## x__amour

Hi hon. Sorry you're going through a rough patch, atm. :hugs:

Unfortunately, this is very common. It's more than likely a growth spurt and will pass in time. But rice in bottles can be a huge choking hazard. Just keep feeding your LO on demand and try and get as much as sleep as possible! :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

^ I disagree strongly. My lo had reflux at that age and had rice in every bottle. She never choked and it was what every doctor suggested. The only other thing you can use to thicken it is carub bean gum or something. Haven't used it in so long I forgot the name lol. 

But yeah, aspirating on thrown up milk is much more dangerous. And that is a real possibility if the baby has reflux. We almost lost my baby cousin that way. 

Oh! They do make pre thickened formula but I'm pretty sure tht just has rice mixed in as well..


----------



## abbSTAR

Harley had SMA stay down milk, worked wonders! Filled him right up :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

Cant offer much on the feeding side as my LO wasnt like that but may e some kin to skin to skin. Contact and try co sleeping, that my help LO settle. Hollie would settle on tummy.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I wouldnt reccommend putting rice in her bottle, that can be dangerous :flower: 

Also, I think she's just going through a growth spurt. Both my kids were breastfed, but when they were newborn - 3 months old, they used to wake 2 hourly for feeds :shrug: I don't think you need to worry, just give her what she asks for.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I think most babies go through this stage I know both of mine did. Just hang in there and feed on demand it'll soon pass. I wouldnt recommend rice in a bottle at all if you think she has reflux see a doctor or HV and try some stay down milk. I know it can be hard but I'm sure you'll get back in a better feeding routine soon :hugs:


----------



## Mei190

I agree with the other girls, it is probably a growth spurt. And I personally would also not recommend putting rice in the bottle. 
Is she throwing up regular formula too? Or just hungry baby? If it is both, you can get prethickened comfort formulas which work well with reflux. 

Also maybe take her to the GP, they won't mind giving you some advice on things if you are worried about her lack of sleep. They should fit you in straight away as she is so young.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I know I'm crazy but if my child is gonna choke, I'd rather they did it in front of me rather than when we're sleeping...
Like I said, my cousin almost * died * from aspirating in her sleep. And she had some of the best doctors as she was born 10 weeks premature and was suspected of having nueroblastoma which is an infant cancer. After she was rushed to the hospital because she wasn't breathing, they suggested putting rice in her bottles. Personally, I'd chance them choking while I'm conscious than not. 

I'd like to add Syri had rice from about 8 weeks and she never choked... Olivia never did again after she had rice added to hers either. 

I will say tho that it seems like pre thickened formulas are better but I didn't have that option as I was expressing. 

Sorry it just really annoys me when people say 'oh it's so unsafe' when I have first hand experience on how untrue that can be.


----------



## youngmummy94

Some babies are just like that I guess.. My friends baby woke every hour for feeds. :dohh:
I'd just recommended resting as much as you can, and before you know it she'll be sleeping. 

I also wouldn't recommend the rice in bottles thing. Although some people do it, I'd rather be safe than sorry iykwim.


----------



## mayb_baby

It's a fact rice in a bottle is a choking hazard, which is unsafe :dohh: 
So no I would stay clear of that did you just give the hungry formula or did you wean onto it your lo may need to be slowly introduced to it.
And unfortunately your lo seems to be having a growth spurt :( hopefully it passes soon :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I know im sounding like a broken record but: would doctors country wide suggest it as the only non-medication option for infants with reflux if it was a serious choking hazard? 

If it was that likely that infants were going to choke on it, they wouldnt suggest it because they could be held liable if it was proven the child died due to choking on the rice.

eta: waiiiiitttttttt i cant remember, is rice different in the UK? here is it powdered flakes that dissolve when you use say a teaspoon to 5 oz


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> I know im sounding like a broken record but: would doctors country wide suggest it as the only non-medication option for infants with reflux if it was a serious choking hazard?
> 
> If it was that likely that infants were going to choke on it, they wouldnt suggest it because they could be held liable if it was proven the child died due to choking on the rice.
> 
> eta: waiiiiitttttttt i cant remember, is rice different in the UK? here is it powdered flakes that dissolve when you use say a teaspoon to 5 oz

Yes, they would. I am sure they would. Doctors with outdated information ALL the time. It is most common in the US, as well. :shrug: Doctors give plenty of horrendous advice. My own doctor has said that it was a choking hazard. 

I totally do not recommend doing it. It has zero nutritional value. Instead of filling your baby up on nutrition filled milk, you are giving them glop that only fills their bellies. If they're not throwing up as much, they're also getting less of what they need anyways.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tiff I love you but i think this is one of those things you have to have been through. Syri gave herself a hernia from the constant screaming she did EVERY time i laid her down. she'd puke almost every drop of her milk up after every feed. neither of us were getting any sleep, even with my mom helping me we were at our wits end. i can barely piece any of it together, thats how little sleep i had. i'm talking 1 or 2 hours a day for days on end.

Finally the doctors told us to try the rice and to give her gas drops at every feeding. after that, she could sleep, we could sleep and she was actually getting something instead of nothing. and even then, she still was a VERY pukey baby.

If its as much of a choking hazard as people claim, how come neither Syri nor Livi ever experienced problems? and i think you'd be hard pressed to say all Syri got was useless glob as shes always been at the very top of her growth charts, before and after rice.

its easy to say 'i've been told this' but its a complete other thing to have lived through it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Im not going to say its a glorious thing but it is the lesser of two shitty options.


----------



## hot tea

See, I haven't been through it. I think it needs to be viewed as a case by case thing, but not something to turn to first. I trust you did what was best for your daughter.


----------



## Desi's_lost

i honestly think im like...still scarred from the shit that was said to me on here when i was first going through it so it like...automatically gets my back up when people are like 'oh its so horrible dont do it' :haha:

that is true though, it is better to try things first but truth be told in the US they tell you the stupidest things. the breast feeding specialist told me to nurse her vertically...like to let her almost dangle so that the gravity could help the milk go down. needless to say that wasnt helpful.


----------



## _laura

Desi, your baby may have been fine with rice in her bottle but not every baby is.

OP maybe try colic drops? or as the others suggested staydown formula. May be worth talking to your HV and see what she can suggest :flower:


----------



## 17thy

i would Never and have never put anything in my daughters bottle and my pedi actually advised against it anyway.


----------

